# Phrag Lovely Lynne



## blondie (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi 

Hope you are all well and staying safe! where dose the time go never seem to find any time these days for a lot of thing. 
There are so many lovely plants on here I do look at them all even if I dont comment that often sorry about that. 
This a a very new hybrid and the flower is stunning, shape is great drop right on for this plant.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ve seen these around on the Facebook forums and they are amazing. Peruflora’s cirila alca x Fritz Schomburg.
Most of these are from Manolo Arias. 
Apparently the overall quality of the cross is amazing,
David


----------



## blondie (Jun 7, 2020)

monocotman said:


> I’ve seen these around on the Facebook forums and they are amazing. Peruflora’s cirila alca x Fritz Schomburg.
> Most of these are from Manolo Arias.
> Apparently the overall quality of the cross is amazing,
> David



This one is from the orginal breder Micheal Tibbs


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice. I’ll have to find one. 

is “Lynn” for LEG?


----------



## MaxC (Jun 7, 2020)

For a first bloom I shudder to think how much better that can get. Absolutely lovely! What's the ns?


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 7, 2020)

Great form and color. Great cross.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful Phrag. Chris, really lovely!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 7, 2020)

Spectacular!


----------



## grubea (Jun 7, 2020)

Amazing. Is the color correct?


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2020)

Gorgeous bloom and the size and shape
perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## blondie (Jun 8, 2020)

MaxC said:


> For a first bloom I shudder to think how much better that can get. Absolutely lovely! What's the ns?



The flower width is 12cm and the length is 8cm. the petal width is 5cm and the length is 6cm.



grubea said:


> Amazing. Is the color correct?



its darker and more velvety looking I could get the pic to take how nice the colour really is.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thats is wonderful! Thank you for sharing. I will have to keep my eye out for one.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 8, 2020)

blondie said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you are all well and staying safe! where dose the time go never seem to find any time these days for a lot of thing.
> There are so many lovely plants on here I do look at them all even if I dont comment that often sorry about that.
> This a a very new hybrid and the flower is stunning, shape is great drop right on for this plant.



Soo... nice

any chance you have the names of the parents for this cross? It is so flat and robust, just wondering if either or both parents are 4N?


----------



## PeteM (Jun 8, 2020)

I can see both the parent in this cross, thanks for sharing this fantastic bloom.

I need to ask you about your pot or pots. I've never seen this before, Do you break out the bottom of the original seedling plastic pot and just plug it into the larger one? Do you find this helps for certain phrags? I'm trying to get a handle on the specifics of what this method addresses. Maybe this is used for the ones that walk out of the pot? If you have a previous thread on this, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## blondie (Jun 8, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Soo... nice
> 
> any chance you have the names of the parents for this cross? It is so flat and robust, just wondering if either or both parents are 4N?



The parents are Perueflora Cirlia Alca x Fritz Schomburg. I don't know if the parents, for 4Ns



PeteM said:


> I can see both the parent in this cross, thanks for sharing this fantastic bloom.
> 
> I need to ask you about your pot or pots. I've never seen this before, Do you break out the bottom of the original seedling plastic pot and just plug it into the larger one? Do you find this helps for certain phrags? I'm trying to get a handle on the specifics of what this method addresses. Maybe this is used for the ones that walk out of the pot? If you have a previous thread on this, please let me know. Thanks!!



Yes I remove the base of the seed pot then cut down the length of the pot to slip it around the growth. Then fill with sphagnum moss, if growing in rock wool I'll use rockwool. Then once I see new roots I'll unpot and pot it normally. 
I only really use this method on one that have set its new growth, up vertical for some reason. Most if they are just slowly creeping out the pot I'll, just pile a bit more mix around the base to help out the rooting.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 8, 2020)

Definitely the best way of dealing with creeping besseae hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Well bloomed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 9, 2020)

Perfection!


----------

